# New double Nickel Chevy



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Here's a pic or 2 of the new double nickel Chevy !!*

*Enjoy ! Bear :wave:*


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nice Dennis!


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

they look good I would like to get a couple of them


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

60chevyjim said:


> they look good I would like to get a couple of them


 *I just put some up on the Balls Out HO Racing website along for you to peruse along with the Cobras and the Ferraris ! So the stable is building out somewhat and in about 2 weeks I do promise Brownie I would have a Fray type body done ! So I will have something done around then as well to offer up ! *

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Very nice Dennis!


 *Thanks Bill I try to have fun !*

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

[QUOTE=bearsox; 
I just put some up on the Balls Out HO Racing website along for you to peruse . 

thanks Dennis !!
white would be a good color too . 
it would make police cars ez


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool 55's!!! RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Like Kool Aid Man says....Oooooooooooooooooh Yeah! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

60chevyjim said:


> bearsox;
> I just put some up on the Balls Out HO Racing website along for you to peruse .
> thanks Dennis !!
> white would be a good color too .
> ...


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Nice bodies Dennis, I am liking the green 55:thumbsup:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

41-willys said:


> Nice bodies Dennis, I am liking the green 55:thumbsup:


*Seems you and whole bunch more LOL ! I ran out of greens so will have do fill up more later on I guess along with the Whites and ???*

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

light or medium gray


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

60chevyjim said:


> light or medium gray


*Interesting color choice ? Why gray ? *


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

They look great Bear.
Christian


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

gray would be a great color for a 55 gasser.
picture one with cut rear wheel wells 
deep afx aluminum rims and big slicks and the front end raised up with narrow aluminum rims with Orings .
kind of like the one in the movie 2 lane blacktop


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

60chevyjim said:


> gray would be a great color for a 55 gasser.
> picture one with cut rear wheel wells
> deep afx aluminum rims and big slicks and the front end raised up with narrow aluminum rims with Orings .
> kind of like the one in the movie 2 lane blacktop


Primer grey?


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

the car in the movie was gray primer .
but I think molding a 55 in gloss gray would be cool .


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Dragula said:


> They look great Bear.
> Christian


 *High praise ! Thank you Chris ! *

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Praise where praise is due.keep up the good work Bear.
Christian


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I got my 55's yester day they all look great ..
what brand resin are you using ?
I used micro mark but it is kinda soft , 
so im looking for some thing better.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I noticed in the pics the bodys have a nice smooth finish and also a glossy finish like they have a clear coat on them.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

60chevyjim said:


> I got my 55's yester day they all look great ..
> what brand resin are you using ?
> I used micro mark but it is kinda soft ,
> so im looking for some thing better.


 *Thanks Jim ! While the stuff you use may be dependent on variables I.E. equipment etc a move to polyurethane in some cases may be considered . I use when called for stuff from Eager Polymers in the Task series ( 18 and 1 unnamed LOL ) . http://www.eagerpolymers.com/ I also like these guys at BJB http://www.bjbenterprises.com/ They too have some great stuff , are willing to answer questions AND have some very good how to videos for reference ! *

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

brownie374 said:


> I noticed in the pics the bodys have a nice smooth finish and also a glossy finish like they have a clear coat on them.


*Thanks Brownie ! They are VERY shiny and smooth BUT... no clear coat here as it's just part of the process from casting them . The color too is very vibrant so unless you wish to add an accent color or 2 tone etc no need to paint them !*

*** by the way I got the box of bodies ! It will take some time to get to casting so many LOL !* 

*Thanks Bear :wave:*


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*To cold to do much of any casting lately but will get to more 55 in the green and white as asked after this crazy Florida cold spell ! I played with a Triumph a couple days ago I could not resist but need to redo posts . Oh and I do have that Fray ride coming for Brownie ! Will post up something on that later ! *

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Cool looking forward to it ,if I was more computer savy I would post a pic!LOL:freak:


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

What chassis are these compatible with? They look awesome!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Tjets Aurora,Dash and maybe Autoworld with a little help


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Go Big Red...*

I got the 2 red ones I ordered and found the time to clean one up and mount it on a Dash Chassis...Fun Times!

Did the Nuther Dave Chop the front of t-jet guide pin off and Super Glue it to let the front body mount screw go up more to keep it from dragging on the track. 

When I started lowering and mounting this very cool shinney red body ( :thumbsup::thumbsup: ) the screw was dragging and the front tires were not touching the track. 
Now everything is Copasetic. She handles like a dream and is a blast to drive.
:roll:

I did move the tires in as tight as possible from the rear quarters and then X-Acto-ed out some red resin a tad bit for clearance. It's tight but, works Great!!

Thanks Bear, Bob


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

bobhch said:


> I got the 2 red ones I ordered and found the time to clean one up and mount it on a Dash Chassis...Fun Times!
> 
> Did the Nuther Dave Chop the front of t-jet guide pin off and Super Glue it to let the front body mount screw go up more to keep it from dragging on the track.
> 
> ...


 *Looking great Zilla ! *

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I didn't even know they were for sale


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

sethndaddy said:


> I didn't even know they were for sale


check them out on his website


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

60chevyjim said:


> light or medium gray


Just before the Daytona slot show Jim I got the gray's done ! I also had a few white and the crazy neon green folks liked for some odd reason LOL . Anyway thought I would toss up a pic with some colored HARD glass as well ! 

Enjoy , Bear :wave:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

bearsox said:


> Just before the Daytona slot show Jim I got the gray's done ! I also had a few white and the crazy neon green folks liked for some odd reason LOL . Anyway thought I would toss up a pic with some colored HARD glass as well !
> 
> Enjoy , Bear :wave:


the gray one and the turquoise looking one look great !!
the neon green one is real ez to spot on the track


----------



## anameli (Feb 26, 2015)

They look awesome!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

anameli said:


> They look awesome!


*Thanks so much ! If you go to my website I have more up and more options now for these . All now have hard glass a. Also if asked I do have colored glass available like smoked , blue and perhaps a yellow aside from the clear stuff ! *

*Bear :wave:*
http://ballsoutho.webs.com/


----------

